# My soul-mate no longer wants to be married to me.



## Outofluck09 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first time on here and not even sure how it works. All I know is that as of two weeks ago, my world changed forever. I am on my second marriage and have been married for 8 years. I love my wife dearly and we did absolutely everything together: sporting events, concerts, camping, etc. She worried for years about my love for her and if I would always be there. Two weeks ago she dropped a bomb on me and said she needed space and needed to find herself. She did not even consider counseling and I am forced into moving into an apartment with my son next week. We will lose the house and my finances will be ruined for good. He whole reason was that I wasnt what she needed for her kids all these years. To be sure, I was never close with them and made many mistakes. I have spoken to her kids and I know that I could have made the changes needed to keep this marriage together. My wife went from very needy and at times clingy, to wanting nothing to do with me and will not consider any contact after I leave. I cant sleep, cant eat, having a hard time working. I just cant get the memories of all the good times out of my mind. Looking for a little help from someone out there...I am hurting and at 50 am very worried about the future. Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have any indication that there may be another man?

That kind of quick change is an indication that something/someone turned her around quick!


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Something must have happened I agree with CW it may be another man or it may just be something else. You said you just sprang this on you two weeks ago. Did you have any inkling at all? Any indication? Was she more distant? Were you more distant? The whole situation with the children...I have two children and if I were to every marry again I would make sure whoever I married would love those kids as his own...so as yourself stated...you were never really close with them...ok not a crime but did she ever tell you it bothered her? Were there signs that you just chose to ignore? 

I am not trying to come across harsh by all means it sounds like this is something that the two of you can work out...but if she wants out, really really really wants out, all you can do is work on you and prove to her that you have changed.


----------

